# June 2015



## myra

Hello :flower:

I got my BFP a few days ago at 10dpo. Now that it's had a chance to sink in (and for the line to darken and reassure me!), I'm starting to believe I just might be pregnant!!:winkwink:

My due date will be around June 7. I haven't booked an appointment yet with my doc but will be going back to the same high risk practice I saw during my last pregnacy. It was a challenging pregnancy, in and out of the hospital until my son was born at 29 weeks & spent 3 months in the NICU. He's almost 18months now and is doing so well that OH and I went back on our decision to not have another kid. OH and I are 41 and cautiously excited. 

Looking forward to meeting some other 35+ to share the journey with over the next 9 months.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Myra

Nice to meet you. I'm hoping I can join you. I'm 10 dpo and yesterday and today I poas and got squinters so I'm testing again tomorrow. I think it's a yes and due date will be around the 13 th june if it is a bfp. 

I'm 35 soon to be 36. I have a gorgeous daughter who will be 20 months in a couple of days. I didn't enjoy being pregnant as I vomited until 32 weeks and was sick until birth. It doesn't sound as bad as yours though and I hope this pregnancy goes much better for you 
3 months in nicu must have been terrible, I can't even begin to imagine.

Dh is 42 next month. I haven't told him yet because he's having a really stressful week and I don't want to add another baby to it. I'll wait until a very dark bfp and he'll be stoked I know.

I had a miscarriage in July so I hope this little nugget sticks. 

Nice to meet you.


----------



## myra

Congratulations spudtastic!!
Nice to meet you as well and to have at least 1 other person to share the journey with. I hope this pregnancy goes much smoother for you than the last! How old is your first child? Have you told DH yet?
And how are your lines looking?

Sorry - lots of questions at once! ;-)


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello 
My lines are much darker now. How are your lines?

I told hubby yesterday and he's been sooooo happy. He was dancing around singing 'my swimmers still work' lol. Dd is 20 months old today so about 2 months older than your little one. 

Do you mind me asking what your pregnancy problems were and why little one was in nicu? Of course you don't have to share if you don't want to.

Is there anything you are going to try do differently this pregnancy? 
I thought I might try to learn hypno birthing. Also last time dd was facing the wrong way for birth and apparently there are ways you can sit to avoid this.

Long post again sorry


----------



## myra

I'm glad to hear your husband is excited. Must be a bit of a relief after worrying about when to tell him. 

My lines are nice and dark. Husband still has me taking pregnancy tests every day (Internet cheapies) to reassure him that my hormones are still high. We had an early loss with our first pregnancy but in that one my lines started faint and after a couple days started to get even lighter until they went away and I got AF. 

With my son, first trimester was smooth. But then second tri was rough. I had 2 episodes of major bleeding that lasted several days. Ultrasoind showed baby was ok but the bleeding was caused by something docs called subchorionic hematoma. Was on bed rest and We were told the goal was to make it to 24 weeks when the baby would be viable. Some focs said we would be ok. Another told me I was miscarrying, so hubby and I just waited for the worts to happen. Bleeding stopped after about 18 weeks. But the next month I was hospitalized with potential food poisoning and put on heavy doses of antibiotics for 4 days to protect the baby in case it was good poisioning (tests eventually came back negative). Then a few weeks later at 26 weeks a routine ultrasound showed my cervix had shortened and was almost gone. Doc out a circloge on it to try and stop further shortening and I was in bed rest again. A few days later my water broke and I was admitted to hospital on strict bed rest. Connor was born 2 1/2 weeks later. 

My son was 3 1/2 pounds when born, apparently a good size for being so early. His lungs weren't fully developed so he had respiratory issues which kept him there longer. Before he could leave, he had to gain weight, be able to feed himself (meaning breast or bottle versus feedibg tube) and go 5 days without an apisode of his breathing and heart stopping. He had so many tests, machines hooked up to him, blood transfusion etc etc. I don't know how we all made it through but we did. Now at a year and a half, he is one of the happiest kids I have ever known and he doesn't have any long-term problems from being premature. 

Sorry for the long story! Don't know how to explain it all any shorter. As for what id do differently this pregnacy....I'm just praying for a "normal" pregnancy and birth where my baby can be discharged on time when I am discharged. Fingers crossed...and lots of prayers. 

What's a hypno bath?how have you been feeling?


----------



## LornaMJ

Hey there I am 35 will be 36 in April. This is our first (everything crossed) after 11 years TTC!! I am due June 10th!


----------



## myra

Congratulations LornaMJ!! And welcome :flower:

Everything crossed for you two as well! Looking forward to sharing this journey with you over the next 9 months


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Myra and lorna

Lorna - I see you are in Nelson. I'm in wanaka 

Myra - I also hope you have an easier pregnancy and birth. It sounds like it was such a stressful time :-( 

Hypno birthing is when you self hypnotise I suppose. You learn visualisation and breathing techniques to reduce the pain. For example each contraction is seen as a ripple moving your baby out and also something about vaginas blooming like flowers. I know it sounds very hippyish but I've heard great things about it and it's worth a try lol.
I'm not very good with dealing with pain.

That's quite sweet your oh wants you to keep testing. He sounds caring. I also had a miscarriage. It was in July at 8 weeks. I never felt pregnant with that one but I do now.

Are your lines still getting darker?


----------



## LornaMJ

:wave: Hi Spudtastic..yes I am in Nelson what a small world. Love Wanaka gorgeous part of the south island!


----------



## myra

Spudtastic- I think my lines have gotten as dark as the tests allow since they're as dark as the control line.

Do either of you have scans coming up? Mine is 2 weeks from today on the 20th- I'll be 7w 2d then. Counting down til I can get a peek at the little one and reassurance that all is going ok.

Other than feeling exhausted and some slight breast soreness, I'm not noticing much different yet. How are you both feeling? Spudtastic- when did your morning sickness start with your last pregnancy? Lorna- Did you have any with your previous pregnancies?


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello.

Yes I have a scan next Wednesday. I'll be 5+5. My midwife suggested it since I had a miscarriage last time. I know all I will see is a dot though ss I had one with dd at 5+3. But then it's crazy how by the 13 week scan there is a whole little person already. 

My morning sickness last time started at exactly 6 weeks. We'll see how we go this time. When I miscarried it was at 8 weeks and I had no morning sickness so even though I'm not looking forward to it I hope I get it.
Did you have any morning sickness last time?

I'm starting to get unbelievably tired. Dd still wakes 2 to 4 times a night. Oh and I'm very emotional. 

Lorna - I love Nelson. That would be my second choice after wanaka.


----------



## lunamom

Nice to see some other ladies with June 2015 due dates. I would be June 10th for now. Until my ultrasound. This Is y 7th Pregnancy, hopefully my 3rd child. Very happy.....and moody....and happy.....and moody haha. I don't do well in pregnancy but this one already feels different.

Anyway, looking forward to following other peoples stories and experiences until June. Its nice to know you're not alone. Congrats to all of you!!!! :) <3 let's grow some healthy babies!!!!

So far me and the man are calling the baby "Storm"


----------



## lunamom

Congrats LornaMJ what a long road you've had!!!!!! :) <3


----------



## myra

Sorry haven't been on in a bit...working full time + mom to toddler + bun in the oven = little free time online...plus to be honest, I'm nervous (as it soubds we all are to varying degrees). It's hard to try and balance excitement with all the "what ifs" going through my head. This morning I had some pink discharge a couple times when I wiped. I've read that it can be normal, so I'm trying to focus on that versus the other side of things. 

Welcome and congratulations lunamom! Happy to have to join us!

Spudtastic- I was lucky. Last pregnancy that I had minimal morning sickness.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Myra. 

I totally understand about online time. I also work but from home. We have our own business. And I have a toddler and a bun too lol. I just want to sleep all the time. 

I've heard pink discharge can be normal. How is it going today? Have you contacted your midwife\doctor/lmc?


----------



## myra

Does your daughter stay home with you? I don't think my son would let me get any work done if I was home... ;-)

Yesterday I only had a spot of brown discharge, so I didn't call my doc. This morning though there's more when I wipe and it's pinkish/red. No cramping. It's a long holiday weekend here so we're going to see how things go. If need be, we'll go to the hospital. We're trying hard to be less reactive this pregnancy (though we certainly had cause last pregnancy...just trying to separate what was from what is)


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Myra
I've been thinking about you. How are you doing? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## myra

Thanks. Doing ok here. Only occasional tiny amounts of pink when I wipe after a bowel movement. Other than that, just old blood (brown) when I wipe. I have my scan on Monday and think that will go a long way towards reassuring me that things are ok.

How have you been feeling? Still lucky enough to avoid morning sickness so far?


----------



## myra

I just remembered you had you scan last week Spudtastic- how did it go? Were you able to see the heartbeat or was it too early for that?


----------



## bukah

Just found out we are pregnant with our first baby last week! I just turned 36 yesterday, looking like i will be due June 20th (according to my lmp) but I hope to know more tommorrow as i have my first ultrasound scheduled. 

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 (well 8) months to all of us!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello 

Myra - how are you doing? Have you been for any scans yet? Any sickness?

I got the scan date wrong. I thought it was last week but it is this Thursday instead. I've only had mild nausea but I'm still worried. It was just sooooo bad with my dd. I'll feel better after the scan (hoping it goes well).

Hi bukah - congratulations on your pregnancy. It's exciting times


----------



## myra

Hi Spud- morning sickness has been creeping in over the past 4 days. Not throwing up but mild general nausea and headaches for most of he day. It goes away for a short time when I eat. But if this is the extent of it, I'll be happy.

I had my first scan yesterday (7weeks)- everything was normal and I saw the little flickering heartbeat. A big relief!!! Then I met with the doc- i didn't really like the one from last pregnamcy so switched and like this one much better. At 16 weeks I'll start getting weekly progesterone shots (to reduce chance of pre-term birth again) and ultrasounds every 2 weeks to monitor cervix length (mine gave out last time and water broke at 27w). If it's stars shortening again, there are a couple procedures they can do. With all this, doc said my chance of having a normal, term pregnancy is at least 90%. Big sigh of relief!!! Due date is now June 10

Congrats and welcome bukah! Looking forward to hearing about your scan today- how far along are you?


----------



## bukah

I'm about 5 weeks and 3/4 days. First scan today went great! It was just to be sure that there was a sac and that it was in fact in the uterus! Next one is in two weeks to find out more on due date; etc. 

Myra.. that is great news! Seeing the heartbeat has definitely got to be a huge sigh of relief. My doctor has already put me on progesterone suppositories just to be sure. I just cant wait to be out of the first trimester where it will be easier to relax!

Fingers crossed spudtastic! Hoping it all goes well.


----------



## Tambone

Quietly sneaking in here. Didn't think I'd ever been on a due date board again. I lost a wee one the last day of Feb. 2014 so am cautiously optimistic. 

We shall see what happens. Congratulations to all of you!! :happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi.

Congratulations Tambone  

I had my scan today. I got a due date of 18th to 20 th June, which is much later than I thought. I used opks so I know exactly when I ovulated too. The radiologist reassured me that it's normal though. Based on my calculations lmp would have been 9 june and positive opk would have been 13th to 14 th june. This could actually explain why my mum said she was two weeks overdue with her first three childrrn.

Saw the heartbeat so that's the main thing.


----------



## myra

Spudtastic and bukah- glad to hear that your scans went well. A bit confusing about the dates, Spud, esp when you were using opks but it sounds like there isn't any cause for concern.

Welcome Tambone! Sorry for your loss earlier this year- I hope that this little one is here to stay!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi everyone, been a while since I last popped my head on here. 

Spud - Great news you go to see bubs.

Hope everyone else is great.

AFM - Had a 7 weeks scan on Weds and everything was great, got see the heartbeat and we are completely on track Due date confirmed as 10th June yay


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh Lorna that's the same day as Myra


----------



## myra

What great news Lorna! Glad everything looked good!


On my end, um still nauseaous a lot, esp in the afternoon/evenings. I've gone to bed a couple times at 7 just so I could avoid feeling that for a couple extra hours (plus I have been exhausted). But strangely I now alternate between this nausea and then sudden extreme hunger, when I feel like I am going to lose my mind if I don't eat RIGHT NOW!! It's bizarre how quickly it comes on and I can't think about anything- or even have a conversation- until I eat whatever food is on my mind at that moment (not a specific craving for one food- one day it's bagels and cream cheese, the next Vietnamese spring rolls or a tuna sub). The only other changes are I've already gone up a bra size and I'm showing already (even though I've inly gained 3 lbs). I've heard you show earlier with the second but this is much earlier than I expected

How is everyone else feeling? Any changes you're experiencing?


----------



## hlynne

Hi everyone! I am new to the is site. We are expecting our first child in June. I am 7 weeks tomorrow and I have lost three pregnancies (all before 8 weeks). I am praying that this one makes it full term. I have had nausea and many sleepless nights. We had our first scan at 6 weeks 2 days and everything is great so far!

I hope that everyone has happy and healthy pregnancies!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hlynne - congratulations and here's to a happy and healthy nine months to you  I had one miscarriage before this pregnancy (two in total) so I'm also praying every day that all goes well. Sorry for your losses. 

Myra - I'm exactly the same with nausea and food. It's really strange. Hubby doesn't quite get the must eat now thing and I'm hungry a lot. I'm nauseas all day but no vomiting yet which is good but I'll have to accept that I won't put as little weight on overall as last time. I was back to my start weight a couple of weeks after birth because I lost so much weight it the first tri. This time I'm a food monster. Lol.


----------



## LornaMJ

Myra - Thats great we have the same EDD!! Sorry to hear about the nausea I have not been too bad but extremely tired and my bra size has gone up everyone has noticed that in work. 

hlynne - welcome, I can fully understand your anxiety also having three miscarriages. When is your scan, will you not have one at 7 weeks given your history?

Spud - Glad all is going well, although you have the dreaded nausea, my fellow kiwi! Have you had your scan yet?


----------



## hlynne

Lornamj - I did have my first scan at 6 weeks 2 days. The baby measured 5.5mm and the heartbeat was 125 bpm. I cried when we heard the heartbeat. It is such a miracle, and i feel very blessed. I was put on clomid the month that I conceived. It only took one month, I was very happy about that! My progesterone is low as well so I am taking promethium for the next couple of months. I have a very good feeling about this pregnancy!

Myra - I also have nausea often. The first few weeks I was so hungry all the time. Now my appetite has subsided a bit due to the nausea, I believe.
I also have insomnia. I haven't slept much at all in two days. I am feeling quite wiped out today. I got out of the Army last year so that we could start a family so I am not working anymore which is great since I am constantly tired.


----------



## hlynne

spudtastic - sorry to hear about your losses as well. Its a pretty hard thing to go through. I had a feeling for a while that it would never happen. This pregnancy is going well so far, so I am praying all the time that this is "The One"!!


----------



## LornaMJ

hlynne said:


> Lornamj - I did have my first scan at 6 weeks 2 days. The baby measured 5.5mm and the heartbeat was 125 bpm. I cried when we heard the heartbeat. It is such a miracle, and i feel very blessed. I was put on clomid the month that I conceived. It only took one month, I was very happy about that! My progesterone is low as well so I am taking promethium for the next couple of months. I have a very good feeling about this pregnancy!
> 
> Myra - I also have nausea often. The first few weeks I was so hungry all the time. Now my appetite has subsided a bit due to the nausea, I believe.
> I also have insomnia. I haven't slept much at all in two days. I am feeling quite wiped out today. I got out of the Army last year so that we could start a family so I am not working anymore which is great since I am constantly tired.


Yay to a great scan :happydance: Sounds like it could be a girl with the strong heartbeat :flower: I am on progesterone due to this being an IVF pregnancy. I also feel good about this pregnancy just feels different. As for insomnia I am so tired due to lack of sleep, oh well all for a good cause :winkwink:


----------



## myra

Hlynne- congrats and welcome!!! You're almost at the 8 weeks mark- must be exciting and stressful at the same time? hoping this is he baby that stays for good as well. Good news about the scan! My doc said once you hear a heartbeat, there's a 94% chance the pregnancy will move forward normally. 

Lorna- do you notice any side effects from progesterone? I'll be starting it at 16weeks and forgot to ask doctor what to expect

I've shifted from the extreme hunger/nausea to not wanting to eat anything at all since everything seems to upset my stomach. Someone on another site said Coca Cola helped them- and I tried hat this weekend I felt normal for a couple hours after- was wonderful! I think some of the headaches/nausea must be caffeine withdrawl since I suddenly stopped tea/coffee because it made nausea bad.


----------



## hlynne

Lornamj - Wow, I wasn't aware that a strong heartbeat could mean that it's a girl! Exciting! I don't care what we have though, I just want a healthy baby!

Myra - I have been on progesterone supplements (Prometrium) since week 5. I didn't feel any unusual side effects from starting it. A friend of mine was taking it to try to get pregnant, and the only side effect that she had was that she gained a couple pounds, and felt bloated. She wasn't eating well at the time. After she cleaned up her diet, she lost the weight and no longer felt bloated. I don't think that you will have any issues being on a progesterone supplement. I am taking 200mg a day (pill). Some doctors opt for suppositories. I have never tried them.


----------



## myra

Thanks for the input on progesterone hlynne. Not sure the differences between suppositories, pills and shots but I'll be getting weekly shots. I'm assuming they all work the same


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello. 
That's good to hear about once you get a heartbeat there is a 94% chance of progressing normally. 

I've also moved past that hunger phase and am just feeling sick all the time. Still haven't vomited though though it feels like I am going to all the time.

I'm just trying to build up the courage to get my daughter some breakfast.


----------



## LornaMJ

Cant say I noticed many side effects either, however, I finish all my supplements at 13 weeks. Why are you starting them at 16 weeks?


----------



## myra

LornaMJ said:


> Cant say I noticed many side effects either, however, I finish all my supplements at 13 weeks. Why are you starting them at 16 weeks?

In my last pregnancy during a routine ultrasound at 26w, they found that my cervix had shortened down to 3mm...I was put on bed rest at home but 3 days later my water broke. I spent the next 2 weeks on bed rest in the hospital until my son was born at 29w. The progesterone shots are supposed to stop the cervix from shortening early and delivering another preemie. I'll also be getting ultrasounds every 2 weeks, from 16-28w, to monitor cervix in case they need to put other measures in effect.


----------



## Squiggy

ME!!! My Due Date Guesstimate is June 12! :)
This will be my second. 


It's funny, I was stressing about getting pregnant again and it just wasn't happening. Then I just stopped thinking about it for a few weeks and voila!! I'm 36, so I feel my time is short for having my family. And it's so physically taxing!!!! I understand now why I should have started ten years ago! My first is 14mos and to be honest... I haven't slept in 14mos!!! The thoughts of starting it all over again terrify me, but I'm really so happy! I wanted another baby so badly.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi all,

I just have a question.
It looks like everyone is getting very early scans.
My doctor scheduled me back for 4 weeks, no talk of a scan. I will hopefully be 10 weeks by then.
Is this normal?
All he did was take my blood work from the walk in clinic, check my blood pressure and my weight...grrrr.
I am 38 and this is my first pregnancy...I am going crazy with worry because I had a very early mc 3 years ago almost to today's date!
Barely any symptoms...I don't know if I will make it until the end of November...


----------



## Spudtastic

Squiggy - this sounds so similar to me. I haven't slept for 20 months. And dh and I had been ttc since Christmas. We would love two and I didn't want to leave it too long. I am 35 and also understand this would have been much easier ten years ago but I wasn't emotionally ready then.

Jenny bean - can you ask for an early scan? It's hard isn't it to be calm until a later scan. I had a mc in july which is why I had one with this pregnancy. I know it's easier said than done but try to relax a little bit (I can't take my oen advice though lol).

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to you both.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Spudtastic said:


> Squiggy - this sounds so similar to me. I haven't slept for 20 months. And dh and I had been ttc since Christmas. We would love two and I didn't want to leave it too long. I am 35 and also understand this would have been much easier ten years ago but I wasn't emotionally ready then.
> 
> Jenny bean - can you ask for an early scan? It's hard isn't it to be calm until a later scan. I had a mc in july which is why I had one with this pregnancy. I know it's easier said than done but try to relax a little bit (I can't take my oen advice though lol).
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to you both.

I went to the walk in clinic to get my beta's done because my doctor was a way and at the time the clinic gave me a requisition for an early scan, so I guess I could use that if I wanted to. I just don't want to go over my doctors head you know.

When I asked him about an early scan, he said you won't be able to see much anyways lol...

Thanks for responding.


----------



## LornaMJ

myra said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Cant say I noticed many side effects either, however, I finish all my supplements at 13 weeks. Why are you starting them at 16 weeks?
> 
> In my last pregnancy during a routine ultrasound at 26w, they found that my cervix had shortened down to 3mm...I was put on bed rest at home but 3 days later my water broke. I spent the next 2 weeks on bed rest in the hospital until my son was born at 29w. The progesterone shots are supposed to stop the cervix from shortening early and delivering another preemie. I'll also be getting ultrasounds every 2 weeks, from 16-28w, to monitor cervix in case they need to put other measures in effect.Click to expand...


That makes sense bless you but how scary for you. Glad to hear they will be keeping a really good eye on you :hugs:


----------



## myra

Congrats Squiggy and Jenny!!

Squiggy- I'm nervous as well, esp about the sleep issue since my 18month one often still wakes up once per night. I know we need to wean him off bottles but haven't done that yet. 

Jenny- i didn't have any blood work but since I'm at a high-risk clinic, they do the first scans around 7-8weeks. I initially went to the clinic last pregnacy because of age (39 at the time) and was thankful to be there as multiple complications developed. If you have a req for an early scan and it would reassure you, why not set up an appointment? They can't see much at this age but they can see a heartbeat. 

Lorna- yes, we had a terrifying few months during and after the pregnancy with my son in the NICU for 3 months...but to see him now you'd never know that he was "expected to miscarry" at 17 weeks or born a 3.5lb preemie or ever had heart/breathing problems. He's a rambunctious, healthy 28lb boy now, meeting all his developmental milestones on track.


----------



## Jenny Bean

myra said:


> Congrats Squiggy and Jenny!!
> 
> Squiggy- I'm nervous as well, esp about the sleep issue since my 18month one often still wakes up once per night. I know we need to wean him off bottles but haven't done that yet.
> 
> Jenny- i didn't have any blood work but since I'm at a high-risk clinic, they do the first scans around 7-8weeks. I initially went to the clinic last pregnacy because of age (39 at the time) and was thankful to be there as multiple complications developed. If you have a req for an early scan and it would reassure you, why not set up an appointment? They can't see much at this age but they can see a heartbeat.
> 
> Lorna- yes, we had a terrifying few months during and after the pregnancy with my son in the NICU for 3 months...but to see him now you'd never know that he was "expected to miscarry" at 17 weeks or born a 3.5lb preemie or ever had heart/breathing problems. He's a rambunctious, healthy 28lb boy now, meeting all his developmental milestones on track.

Thanks Myra,

I might do that, I will wait it out for a few weeks to see if everything goes well with this pregnancy and nothing bad happens down there if you know what I mean.

I just don't want to go over my new doctors head but I might feel better.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Squiggy

myra said:


> Congrats Squiggy and Jenny!!
> 
> Squiggy- I'm nervous as well, esp about the sleep issue since my 18month one often still wakes up once per night. I know we need to wean him off bottles but haven't done that yet.



Mine still wakes for feeds during the night. Mostly my husband's head game! Every time the baby initiates skipping that 2am bottle, husband throws a fit until baby's right back on that schedule. And now he also gets up at 6am! And lately is on a schedule of not going to bed until 11pm!!!! It's maddening. 
Probably why I still haven't told him I'm pregnant. 

As for scans... They didn't give me my first (with first born) until 14w. I found out I was pregnant at 6w and had to WAIT! I applied for medical right away but it took an extra 2.5 months for my plan to start. 
Now, I just lost my medical right before I found out I'm pregnant again! So have to do the application process and waiting game all over again. 


I guess I'm lucky I'm considered "high risk" or else they'd make me wait until 20w for my first scan. The medical coverage here only covers the bare necessities, they don't want to pay for more than they have to. Once I'm a year post partum I lose my medical completely and am referred to "low cost" plans. We can't afford any cost right now! We have free clinics here, but the service is the worst. Paying for doctors isn't much better!


----------



## Spudtastic

Squiggy - waiting until 20 weeks sounds tortuous. What about the 13 week scan for downs and spina? I'm excited and nervous about the thirteen week scan. I hope you get one. 

I'm trying to stop night feeds with my 20 month old. She still wakes up four to five times a night even without it and is up early. I'm exhausted. I know every mother out there has done it but it doesn't make it easier. I do all the getting up. I get quite jealous of my husband sleeping all night and not getting up until 7 am every day.

Squiggy - does your husband do the feeding or do you have to do it?


----------



## Squiggy

Spudtastic said:


> Squiggy - waiting until 20 weeks sounds tortuous. What about the 13 week scan for downs and spina? I'm excited and nervous about the thirteen week scan. I hope you get one.
> 
> I'm trying to stop night feeds with my 20 month old. She still wakes up four to five times a night even without it and is up early. I'm exhausted. I know every mother out there has done it but it doesn't make it easier. I do all the getting up. I get quite jealous of my husband sleeping all night and not getting up until 7 am every day.
> 
> Squiggy - does your husband do the feeding or do you have to do it?





I do EVERYTHING for the baby! My husband's perspective is that bringing home the income is his part and that parenting is the "mother's job." He very rarely does anything to help me. 
I often refer to myself as "a married single parent."


----------



## Spudtastic

Squiggy said:


> I do EVERYTHING for the baby! My husband's perspective is that bringing home the income is his part and that parenting is the "mother's job." He very rarely does anything to help me.
> I often refer to myself as "a married single parent."

Me too. I've said I'm pretty much a single parent too. My husband does work 7 days a week though. I work three days a week. I'm looking foward to a lay in which realistcally may be in three years. I know some people that share the weekends with time and lay ins. Can you imagine having a sleep in once a week. Dd wakes before 6 every day. It used to be 5am. 

I've told dh he will have to get more hands on when newbie gets here. He wasn't thrilled but he didn't say no.

Hmmm can you imagine just working. Shame you can't go away for a weekend and leave the little one with him do he gets a better understanding about how involved raising a child is.


----------



## myra

That's s lot in your shoulders Spud and Squiggy. I'm sorry you dontbget more help from your OH...hopefully once the second comes along, they'll step up more. When I'm home (before/after work and weekends) I spend the bulk of the time taking care of my son while OH chills out a bit or he has me take the little guy out do he can clean the house. It's frustrating sometimes to go from working all day straight into mommy all Afternoon/evening but my husband does his part with our son as a stay at home dad this year...and as he reminds me, if I want help with our son, I just need to ask. I'm just not so good at asking for help...


----------



## Squiggy

Nah, it won't get any easier for me no matter what I try. I've even tried the "if we get divorced and you get weekends" bit and he still can't manage to spend more than a half hour with the baby! His facebook games are far more deserving of his time. 


Everyone who knows my situation is looking at me sideways because here I am pregnant again when my marriage clearly fell apart once my son hit 5weeks old! 
First of all, I have ALWLAYS wanted a family... husband or no! It does not scare me to be a single parent but it does bother me. 
I got too old to keep searching for the "better man." My option was to start my family or not. I chose to have a family. Now my option is to keep having my family or stop. I choose to have my family. 
In the beginning, in the middle, and in the end, my children are what matter. THEY are my family. Sugar is nice but blood keeps you alive.


----------



## myra

It's been quiet here. How are you all doing?

I had a nice 3 day reprieve from nausea and headaches....and then they came back 2 days ago...looking forward to getting more of those good days, hopefully soon!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hey ladies. It's been a long time. How are your pregnancies going? 
Unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage. At my 12 week scan on dec 4th I found out the baby had died. After waiting for a natural miscarriage which didn't happen I had an erpc on 22nd jan.
I just got af today and plan on ttc this cycle.

Did you find out genders?


----------



## myra

Hi Spudtastic- I'm so sorry about your loss. I really hope that this next cycle is a lucky one for you and that this winter you'll be holding your new baby in your arms.

As for genders, we found out that we're having a girl this time around.


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations Myra


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi Spud so so so sorry to hear your news..hope you are feeling better now. I too had a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks a few years ago and know only too well how devastating that scan is. Will be watching out for your next BFP news x

AFM- we are having a boy


----------

